# Very Scary!!!



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Was wondering if anyone is aware of this.In the same way Christians are expecting Jesus Second Coming,the muslims are also expecting their own messiah and they are expecting him in the very near future.They call him Mahdi or Al-Mahdi.And his characteristics are unbelievably like that of the anti-christ the Christians are expecting to come before Jesus returns. Go to the Google search engine and type in - mahdi Jesus comparisons - the first sight that comes up should be - Chapter Eighteen - click on that.OOOh Scary!!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

The leader of Iran expects the world to end within the next two years, that is why he wants nukes. Seriously.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Your spin amazes me. If the world will end in two years what does he need/want the nukes for :eyeroll:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

zogman said:


> Your spin amazes me. If the world will end in two years what does he need/want the nukes for :eyeroll:


You are completely uninformed on the subject. If you wish to insult my credibility at least research the topic first.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/co ... 01428.html


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

> _Tiger wasn't playing nice. Now he got Zogman drug into it. Langager is cleaning it up._


Now you have to resort to name calling. That does NOT add to your credability.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

_Play nice! From Langager._


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Your spinning big time now _Militant Tiger_ highlight where I called you a liar.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I concede. I cannot possibly win an argument when you create your own definitions. You are right, Iran doesn't want nukes, that wouldn't be logical at all.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

More spin. I never said they didn't want Nukes what I said was


> If the world will end in two years what does he need/want the nukes for


 That _Militant Tiger_ in elementary english is a question not a statement. :toofunny: Your credibility is slipping. If it wasn't so hilarious I'd feel sorry for you :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I had company this evening and missed the fireworks. Thanks for cleaning it up Robert.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

The leader of Iran isn't expecting the world to end in two years, they are expecting their mahdi to show himself in two years that will supposedly lead to the last days.MT their supposed messiah may very well be the antichrist christians are expecting what does that tell you about their peaceful religion.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

boondocks said:


> The leader of Iran isn't expecting the world to end in two years, they are expecting their mahdi to show himself in two years that will supposedly lead to the last days.MT their supposed messiah may very well be the antichrist christians are expecting what does that tell you about their peaceful religion.


touche'


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

boondocks said:


> The leader of Iran isn't expecting the world to end in two years, they are expecting their mahdi to show himself in two years that will supposedly lead to the last days.MT their supposed messiah may very well be the antichrist christians are expecting what does that tell you about their peaceful religion.


Mahmoud Ahmadinejad is a whack job who is not to be trusted. Pat Robertson and the like also believe that the world will end with hundred pound hail and brimstone, leaving all non believers behind to suffer and ultimately die. Does this mean that Christianity is not a peaceful faith? Thus far the only proof that I have seen that Islam is a violent religion is crazed individuals, while overlooking the docile masses.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

> Was wondering if anyone is aware of this.In the same way Christians are expecting Jesus Second Coming,the muslims are also expecting their own messiah and they are expecting him in the very near future.They call him Mahdi or Al-Mahdi.


and



> The leader of Iran isn't expecting the world to end in two years, they are expecting their mahdi to show himself in two years that will supposedly lead to the last days.MT their supposed messiah may very well be the antichrist christians are expecting what does that tell you about their peaceful religion.


I don't want to revive a dead horse since some of this was discussed in an earlier thread. However, as I did state before, most Muslims cosider Allah to be the same god of Abraham from the Judeo-Christian faith. Like the Muslims, Jews do not believe that the messiah has yet come. In contrast, Christians believe that Jesus was the messiah discussed in the Old Testament.

Please take the time to read the Old Testament. Much of the hope for a messiah to lead the people to victory is also the hope for Jews. This hope for a messiah does not necessarily make Muslims unique. It is, however, consistent with the notion that Mohommed was a prophet of the same god of the Judeo-Christian faith.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Got this off lastday.info

Based on what prophecy shows us in the Bible,the messiah type figure expected by 1 billion muslims is none other than the anti-christ.This belief in the mahdi is unquestionable in islam.The religion of islam embodies the spirit of the anti-christ.When true believers recognize the man who seats himself in the Temple, as if he is God, to be the anti-christ, islam will proclaim him to be the mahdi.

How did islam get such detail in thier false prophecies? Remember that islam came much later than Judaism and Christianity.It started in about 500 A.D.If one were to skim over the Koran then you would find many verses like those found in the bible.In fact the Koran acknoledges the Bible within its text.Satan has done a masterful job a minipulating the Islamic people.It is a true work of his genius to make the anti-christ in the bible into the hero, Mahdi in the Koran

The Koran appears like is in agreement with the Bible, but in fact it uses one of satan's favorite strategies.He loves to create a lie based on a thread of truth to give it a perceived legitimacy.

Islam will tell you that our God is the same god as Allah. this is absolutely false.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Man that seems like one REALLY biased article. Also, I never trust anything .info. You know we Christians expect an Anti-Christ to emerge at the end of days too.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Well that is what the article is saying is that their messiah is our anti-christ.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

That is only a small peice of the article by the way. Maybe if you read it in its entirety it will make a little more sence.--lastday.info--the name of the article is Beware of the Mahdi.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Even in context it is very stilted against Muslims


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

MT are you really looking for proof? What type of explanation is good enough to at least make you consider a different view?

Ryan

.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Mt.of course its stilted against muslims - Their Messiah Is Our Anti-Christ(at least thats what everything is pointing to)- what did you expect, Christians to sympathize with um.lol


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

One that doesn't call the Muslims liar, call their prophecies false and say that the Muslim people are manipulated by the devil. That would be great.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

How do know that it isn't true,their actions and beliefs are saying that it is.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

boondocks said:


> How do know that it isn't true,their actions and beliefs are saying that it is.


How can you say that? No one knows which if any faith is "right" or if there even is a God.


----------



## killadoe (Dec 12, 2005)

Militant Tiger sounds like a terrorist, sounds like he is against the christians.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

killadoe said:


> Militant Tiger sounds like a terrorist, sounds like he is against the christians.


That statement is terribly uninformed.


----------



## killadoe (Dec 12, 2005)

What are you talking about uninformed, I have been reading what you write and I think you are full of it plain and simple.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

killadoe said:


> What are you talking about uninformed, I have been reading what you write and I think you are full of it plain and simple.


And where do you make the connection between me being "full of it" and me being a terrorist supporter and anti-Christian?


----------



## killadoe (Dec 12, 2005)

Because you was doing all that talk of it not being violent and stuff like you was condoning it. Whatever dude if you want to support terrorist then fine you can do it, but I straight up Christian till the death, That is the only religion as far as I am concerned, every other religion is misguided man made mumbo jumbo.


----------



## killadoe (Dec 12, 2005)

_Edited by Langager for content. Take it down a notch Killadoe. You would be much more effective in trying to convey your point without those antics._


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

killadoe said:


> Because you was doing all that talk of it not being violent and stuff like you was condoning it. Whatever dude if you want to support terrorist then fine you can do it, but I straight up Christian till the death, That is the only religion as far as I am concerned, every other religion is misguided man made mumbo jumbo.


I wish you all the best in life.


----------



## killadoe (Dec 12, 2005)

Did the Quran tell you to say that?


----------



## Eagle Eye (Mar 1, 2006)

I read Militant_Tiger post and..........well how do you come to be so wise? You must be man of many years.
Old saying" poke buffalo with stick, get buffalo horn"


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Boondocks, spooky yeah , Crap you bet!!  http://answering-islam.org.uk/Authors/J ... risons.htm


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Crap, could be, I just posted it to get MT's underpants all in a bunch.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I assure you it takes a lot more than that to get my panties in a bunch.


----------

